# Going to make skid plates



## atvman10

I am going to try and make skid plates and was wondering if anybody would know if a 4X8 sheet of AL would be big enough to make skids for 2 brute forces?


----------



## KMKjr

I got my brand new Rocochets here and think it would be very close, but would guess 1.5 might do it.

and try puck board if you are making yourself, cheaper and easier (unless you got the gear to bend & shape the aluminum).


----------



## KMKjr

FYI: Skid for sale

Your don't have your bike listed in your sig, but:

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=799


----------



## FABMAN

I'm making skids for mine and a friend. Maybe more if I can make some $$ at it. But its taking 2 sheets per bike. Once I'm done making templates I may be able to get it down to 1.5 sheets per. Hear is a pic of my buddy's skids so far we are going to put floorboard guards on next.


----------



## Yesterday

dont forget cv guards!


----------



## atvman10

yeah i have a bender, cutter, plasma, welder, you name it. I was just trying to figure out the metal cost, and how much metal , people were using to do it. I know what i can get a metal for, i just wanted to know how much to buy and if it was worth it. So 1.5 sheets is about what yall are using. i am more concerned with the cv guards, and front bash plate. i mean i figure i could trim the center plate down more, for what i ride i am more worried about a rock hitting a boot. Do yall have any recomendations on how to shape the metal to save as much as possible? The whole less is more concept, just trying to save $. Or is it a trial by fire type deal?? Im going to be doing it this month so any help would be helpful thank you


----------



## phreebsd

that's look real good fabman. great work!


----------



## FABMAN

CV guards are on the list. But we wont to finish the belly-pan out to the floorboard's first.

No tricks just a lot of time figuring it out. Don't cut till you know 100% where to cut. Don't wing-it


----------



## Rúnar

*skidplates*

this is how i did it from 5 millimeter aliminum for chassis and from 6 millimeters for the suspension


----------



## Rúnar

i dont know how too put more than one pic so here is more


----------



## Polaris425

you just click browse again, and upload another photo....


----------



## Rúnar

and another


----------



## Rúnar

ok thanks here we go 

and one where i am stuck in the snow


----------



## FABMAN

Well we got more done today. The front A-arm's and floorboard's, all that's left is rear A-arm's. This is made of 10 gage 5052.








A-arm's
















Steering to full left lock








back skid








mid skid








front view

















Sorry the pic's are from a cellphone


----------



## FABMAN

atvman10 said:


> yeah i have a bender, cutter, plasma, welder, you name it. I was just trying to figure out the metal cost, and how much metal , people were using to do it. I know what i can get a metal for, i just wanted to know how much to buy and if it was worth it. So 1.5 sheets is about what yall are using. i am more concerned with the cv guards, and front bash plate. i mean i figure i could trim the center plate down more, for what i ride i am more worried about a rock hitting a boot. Do yall have any recomendations on how to shape the metal to save as much as possible? The whole less is more concept, just trying to save $. Or is it a trial by fire type deal?? Im going to be doing it this month so any help would be helpful thank you


Update on how much metal you need to do what iv done so far. I still need to do rear A-arm's. I think I can do it with 1. If you don't f-up!! and that's one sheet well thought out. Id do a 4x10 sheet next time.


----------



## KMKjr

Those are awsome!!


----------



## FABMAN

up date

Well hear is the last of the Grizz. All we had left is the rear a-arms.



















This is ware we left off before the rear a-arms.




















*We also got to the BF today. This is what we have so far.*


----------



## Yesterday

hells yeah. that stuff weigh much?


----------



## FABMAN

Front view


























Back view










Side view



















As far as weight I'm not sheer of 20lbs? What dose a 10x8 of 10 Gage 5052 weigh?


----------



## bayou_boy_22

very nice work....are you going to mass produce these. if so how much are you asking...


----------



## FABMAN

I'm looking in to it. If I have to do this cutting, welding, bending all by hand it'll get spendy fast. But how much you think I can get for thees? and then I need to find out if the bumper mounting holes for the 08/09 are the same as an 07 for the BF? It should fit 05-07. But I'm not sheer yet.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

any update on if you are going to make these and sell them. I am going to put a full set under mine this winter.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

man they look great, i would love to have some if the price is right. when you decide on a price let us now


----------



## edtman

real nice work! all you need now is a .50 cal mount and we can start shipping to IRAQ


----------



## lg07brute

definatly be interested in a set depending on price. they look bad ace


----------



## D Boy

May be interested to


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Just ran across this thread....those are some nice skids and cv guards! You mass producing these yet? lol


----------



## FABMAN

I wish!! It looks like I could make some doe without bending them over. We will see how much I can sell them for.


----------



## BigIzzy

have you decided too sell these or no, if so pm me with a price, I am really interested


----------



## primetime1267

Nice job!!!!


----------



## FABMAN

Sorry I have not had time to get this going do to some family issue that had arose. However I will be working on this this week.


----------



## bf750arizona

these are the best skid plates so far... really like them.


----------



## MUDDIE49

They are some awsome skid plates.....great job Fab...!!!!


----------



## trigger_time

same here . do you plan on making and selling these units ?


----------



## FABMAN

Yes I do plan on selling them. I'm working on them now! Thanks for the compliments everyone!


----------

